# How often do you take your dog to the vet?



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

My vet is recommending that I bring Emily in more often. I thought once a year for shots was plenty and then as needed in between. Is this a way to get more money out of me, or does Emily really need to be seen more frequently?


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

We only take our girls every December for shots and a well visit and then in the spring we take them to get tested for heart worm. Other than that we don't take them unless they are sick or injured. My vet has never said to us that we need to bring them in more often. Did you ask your vet why he may want to see them more often? Sounds a little funny to me but he may have a good reason for it, just ask him


----------



## snowbird (Apr 5, 2006)

We only bring in our dog for shots once a year and ofcoarse heartworm meds. I have to bring him in every 3 months to get his nails clipped because I refuse to do it. That's it! I'd ask the vet why and get a second opinion.


----------



## Bips (Apr 5, 2006)

Same with us. We only take him in once a year for shots and heartworm medication. Im not too sure about this, maybe ask why. Because my dog is fine, and we only take him in every may.


----------



## MissCrissy (Apr 6, 2006)

I knew the vet was only after money. This is a new vet in a new area and she told me about more frequent visits when I first took Emily in. She said it was something about her being up in dog years and that if she were an old woman I'd take her to the doctor more than once a year. Yes, but she's a dog.  Guess I need to find another vet.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

The vet sends me little post cards when I need to take them. My dogs are young so all they need is wormer and shots once in a while. Heart gaurd too.

~Laura!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

How old is she? It could very well be a legitimate reason.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Alot of vets want older dogs to go in more then once a year for check ups. no problem with that.

I take blaze in twice, once for shots, once for heart worms.
then a handfull of times, just for a weight in, and just to make it a good experience.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ideally, I'd like to bring them in for updates on their vaccinations, and wellness checks midway, then for whatever emergencies/sicknesses that may pop up. The reality is that we may as well live at the vet. Smalls has gastric intestinal problems and needs shots for her thyroid issues.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I bring Honey in once a year, and Spunky in twice a year, for a check-up and a blood panel.I don't even vaccinate yearly anymore, and heartworm meds can be gotten without taking my dog in as long as they know I haven't missed a month. Besides that, I'd say an average of one more time each every year for random things -- Honey goes off her food, Spunky's allergies look worse than usual, etc. Neither of my dogs have ever been to the emergency vet.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I take mine once a year for shots, but if something happens (cough, watery eye, cut pad, adequan shots for Cara, etc) I take them in, too. With 4 dogs and 2 cats being vetted, I see the vet about 10 times a year.  

I wouldn't be surprised at all if my vet said I should take my older dog in twice a year. I probably wouldn't do it just for a check, but I don't know that I'd see it as a reason to change vets.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Depending on the age but right now once a year unless something comes up.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

once a year may not be enough if the dog is really old
how old is she?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

When they need to go and that can really vary. Sometimes I'm at the vet frequently sometimes not in a good while. I certainly don't give them shots every year!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yearly exams are important. It would not be a bad idea for you to take your senior in every six months. The problem with most people is that they only take their pets in to get vaccinated. I do not vaccinate my pets every year but they do go in for wellness visits. It is better to catch problems early especially in a senior pet as things can progress rather quickly. Early treatment may mean a longer healthier life for your pet. Most vets are trying to get away from yearly vaccines and are promoting wellness exams. Which in my opinion is more forward thinking!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I take Lola in once a year but she is only 2 years old now. This year she had her wellness exam and DHPP as well as one bordetella shot when she was seen by the vet. Being it was her first bordetella shot she needed a second a month later so to avoid the office visit charge I had the vet tech give the second one. I also had Lola's fecal exam done and it showed negative.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Once a year for her annual unless something happens. She won't get shots again until due for Rabies but she will get her Lyme shot at her annual because Lyme is a huge problem here.. and so far she has not gotten Lyme. She does get treated topically but with the deer and the ticks so thick.. some dogs have contracted Lyme in spite of the flea/tick repellant and killer. 

At her annual they run a fecal and heart worm etc. plus do a physical exam including hips. 

Last exam with April 11 and it was very very good!


----------



## jbsmomto1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quincy goes 2ce a year, unless he is ill of course. 1st time is for his vaccinations. 2nd time is for the heartworm blood testing. 

Ruby has been to thet vet 3x in the past 2 months, 2 for shots, 1ce for heartworm testing, and she will be going a 4th time for her spay on teh 28.


----------

